

Suzy Orman gives her book away free online through Oprah.com - MaskedFinancier
http://www.oprah.com/article/oprahshow/20081119_tows_bookdownload

======
MaskedFinancier
Interesting piece of promotion from Suzy here. I'd be interested to know Cory
Doctorow's thoughts. Suzy has not gone Creative Commons on the copyright and
is forbidding forwarding and copying and is stopping the free distribution on
Jan 15th (hilarious less than a week after Apple remove DRM and the file is a
standard PDF). But given her wide exposure I suppose that she wouldn't need an
IdeaVirus (Seth Godin) type effect to get it into wide distribution. I've
downloaded it myself. So maybe I can forward the link to someone else. I would
love to know what her publishers think of this - either (a) they can't stand
it but Suzy is so powerful that they had to go with it or (b) it was their
idea, in which case it is significant news.

